

The Internet has created a generation of great writers - rama_vadakattu
http://blog.penelopetrunk.com/2009/10/19/the-internet-creates-an-era-of-great-writing/

======
JCThoughtscream
Twitter encourages conciseness, blogging encourages depth and gives continual
feedback, and fanfiction teaches us what not to do. Yeah, the internet's been
great for writers.

